# Sconclusioni Mattiane



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Ieri sera alle otto arrivo a casa e vedo Mattia in picco embolo soffocato.
Mi ha baciata distrattamente, continuava a camminare per casa come una tigre in gabbia, borbottava, rompeva i coglioni ai gatti.
Quando è così lo mollo. Nel senso che poi arriva a punzecchiarmi e capisco che il picco è a livelli massimi e comincia l'ora da rottura di coglioni su tutto.
_Ma tutto._
Però ero tranquilla, sapevo che usciva per le nove con i suoi amici, quindi..:festa:
-Mattia, va bene il subo allo sgombro?- flapflap
-Fai che cazzo vuoi. GROAAAARRRR-
Io niente. Pentola. Acqua. Fuoco acceso. Tv sintonizzata su Mentana.
-Pasta corta o lunga?-
-Non me ne frega un cazzo.- ha cominciato ad apparecchiare la tavola, con una faccia che...
E allora ho capito la natura dell'embolo.
La facocera.
Perchè quando è in embolo per lei...ci mette un pò a partire, come se gli dispiacesse parlarmene, ma poi collega le sinapsi e sa benissimo che non mi infastidisce, quindi ho rischiato il tutto per tutto.
-Al lavoro?-



MinKia.
E' esploso.
-QUELLA INCOMPETENTE DEL CAZZO, STUPIDA COME UNA CAPRA DI MERDA, CONTINUA A METTERMI I BASTONI FRA LE RUOTE, MA NON E' TANTO QUELLO PERCHè E' SCEMA E INCOMPETENTE QUINDI FA SEMPRE FIGURE DI MERDA,E' CHE DA UN MESE E' PURE AGGRESSIVA CON ME, MI SI RIVOLGE COME UNA IENA SCHIFOSA, MA CHE CAZZO VUOLE. TRA L'ALTRO MI VIENE A PARLARE PURE DI COSE CHE A LEI NON COMPETONO, ME LA RITROVO SEMPRE TRA I COGLIONI CON QUEI MODI DA MALEDUCATA STRONZA. OGGI PERO' SONO ESPLOSO E SONO ANDATO DAL CAPO GALATTICO, E MI HA DATO RAGIONE. IO NON SONO UNA MERDA, MA UNO DEI DUE DEVE ANDARSENE. OPPURE FARE IN MODO DI LIMITARE I SUOI CONTATTI CON ME,  LEI E' MIA SUBALTERNA E NON PERMETTO A NESSUNO DI ROMPERMI I COGLIONI COSì A SFIDA TRA L'ALTRO. MA SFIDA NIENTE SE NON SA NEMMENO PARLARE IN ITALIANO..-
-Bè, pure tu con l'italiano...-
-SMETTILA ANCHE TU PERCHE' NON è SERATA! E ANZI, QUANDO TORNO TI SCOPO COME DIO COMANDA, SEI UNA STRONZA PURE TU! STAMATTINA SONO DOVUTO ANDARE AL LAVORO CON IL CAZZO DURO!-
-Davvero? Ma..ma...-
-DORMIVI! MA METTITI QUALCOSA ADDOSSO! ERI NUDA E MI SONO SVEGLIATO CON IL TUO CULO APPICCICATO ALLA MIA PANCIA, TI HO MESSO UNA MANO SULLA PATATA E L'HO SENTITA CALDA E UMIDA E MI HAI TIRATO UNA GOMITATA CAZZO!-
-Ma..ma...stavo dormendo...non me ne sono accorta....-
-UN CAZZO! QUANDO TORNO TI SCOPO.-

SBAM!!!(rumore della porta di casa che ha sbattuto uscendo)


Ho passato la serata su tradi a zoccolare con niK amore segreto 1,2,3,4....85,86...
C'è la missione _chupa chupa_ (ora mi sa al quadrato...come si farà a fare  al quadrato con la tastiera del pc?)con la Matraini da portare avanti, quindi...ero in caccia.

Poi è tornato. Ancora in picco. Ma...
Flapflap.
Sono scappata in bagno, tentando di chiudermi dentro e urlicchiando -No! No! Non voglio! Vattene!-
Ha "sfondato" la porta, mi ha presa per un braccio e letteralmente scaraventata sul letto.
Io ho tentato di strisciare fuori (abbiamo un letto cinese a terra proprio), ma lui mi ha arpionato per una caviglia, ritirandomi sopra.
Mi ha schiacciata giù, pancia in sotto, con una mano in centro schiena e l'altra ad accarezzarmi tutta un pò rude.
Mamma mia. Quando fa così l'animale mi fa partire il picco porno di brutto.

Insomma.
Abbiamo fatto un sesso paura, nemmeno dolce, ma anzi.
Linkin park a pompare sotto.

Alla fine, mentre ci fumavano una :canna: mi ha detto.
-Il sesso con te è sempre bellissimo. Anche dopo così tanti anni. Quando ti scopo o facciamo l'amore, io sbarello. Come le prime volte. Vengo dentro di te e mi sento esplodere la testa e il cuore. Non ti sto parlando di amore, ti sto parlando di sesso proprio. te la lecco e godo come se fosse una cosa nuova...Con nessuna, davvero nessuna, ho provato quello che sul piano fisico provo con te. Nemmeno con la facocera. Rimani unica per me. Anche nel mio cuore. Forse è tutto collegato. Mi hai costretto ad amarti come vuoi tu, non come sapevo io. Non lo so...ci sono momenti che ti guardo e vorrei ucciderti ma la maggior parte degli altri io vedo solo luce. Mi ami?-
-Ti amo da morire. Non ti senti amato?-
-No, mi sento amato. E..il sesso?-
-Il sesso con te è bello. Bellissimo. Lo farei sempre lo sai che sono l'allupata della coppia. E concordo. E' sempre davvero bello. Nemmeno io, ad oggi ho trovato qualcuno che ti batte.-
Attimo di silenzio, poi -Nemmeno il tuo amante?-
-No, nemmeno i MIEI amanti. Ti pare che possa bastarmene uno?-
-Ma allora sei fai benissimo sesso con me, perchè ti fai GLI amanti?- e intanto a cominciato a pizziccotarmi un anca.
-perchè mangiare sempre aragosta alla fine stufa, non trovi?-
Mi ha fissata, passato la sigaretta sorridendo e - Sarà così tutta la vita?-
-Così come?-
-Fra me e te. Così come siamo oggi. Felici.-
-Probabilmente no. Se tutto va come deve andare avremmo una vita lunga e a volte infelice. Litigheremo. Ci diremo cose brutte. Tradiremo e spesso chiederemo a noi stessi perchè non ci mandiamo a fanculo. Ma altre volte invece io ti guarderò come ti vedo adesso. Mio e solo mio. Ti guarderò piena di orgoglio per le cose fai. Penserò di essere una donna fortunata ad avere incontrato uno svampy come te e penserò che se mi chiedessero cosa scegliere da portarmi  su un isola deserta, tra le mie ciglia finte brillantinate e te...avrei un attimo di incertezza, ma poi sceglierei te. Io ti amo così tanto che posso solo dimostrartelo giorno per giorno. Con la mia presenza. Con me stessa. Le parole ti amo non racchiudono, e credo tu lo senta. Mattia...Mattia? Sei in svampy?-
-No e che...-
Ho sentito l'aria farsi improvvisamente ferma. Statica. Come se anche solo un respiro potesse incrinarla.
Mi ha fissata con quegli occhioni scuri che ha e.
.-Tebe: Ci sposiamo?-











-No.-







-Mi vai allora a prendere un bicchiere d'acqua?-







Ho riaperto i commenti. Scrivere sapendo che c'è una censura anche se da me decisa proprio mi disturba.


----------



## Flavia (20 Settembre 2012)

tenerello Mattia


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

E vai! Mattia in Hyper Alpha Mode!!! 

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

Flavia;bt5714 ha detto:
			
		

> tenerello Mattia


eddaaaaiiiii! per una volta che fa il "masculo" me lo chiami tenerello :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non è che per caso tieni dei corsi di "educazione sentimentale" per mogli ... anaffettive ??


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5715 ha detto:
			
		

> E vai! Mattia in Hyper Alpha Mode!!!
> 
> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


speriamo duri!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

kikko64;bt5717 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è che per caso tieni dei corsi di "educazione sentimentale" per mogli ... anaffettive ??


no. Perchè già sai.

superflapflap


----------



## Flavia (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5716 ha detto:
			
		

> eddaaaaiiiii! per una volta che fa il "masculo" me lo chiami tenerello :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


si tenerello!!!!
ha chiesto la mano di Tebe
Mattia romanticone tenerello for president


----------



## kikko64 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5719 ha detto:
			
		

> no. Perchè già sai.
> 
> superflapflap


Stavo riflettendo su 'sta cosa del corso e mi è venuta in mente una vecchissima trasmissione televisiva ... "Non è mai troppo tardi" ... dove il maestro Alberto Manzi insegnava a leggere e a scrivere agli analfabeti  ... io ne ho un vago ricordo, quando hanno smesso di trasmetterla nel 1968 avevo 4 anni ...

Ecco vedi ... Tu potresti insegnare "tecniche affettive" agli anaffettivi e "tecniche di tradimento" ai fedeli ... 

altro che CEPU !!


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

Flavia;bt5720 ha detto:
			
		

> si tenerello!!!!
> ha chiesto la mano di Tebe
> Mattia romanticone tenerello for president


mmmm, 
Tebe, tu che lo conosci, Mattia sapeva già che avresti detto di no?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Flavia;bt5720 ha detto:
			
		

> si tenerello!!!!
> ha chiesto la mano di Tebe
> Mattia romanticone tenerello for president


ma è mica la prima volta.


Alla prossima gli rispondo si, e vediamo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5723 ha detto:
			
		

> ma è mica la prima volta.
> 
> 
> Alla prossima gli rispondo si, e vediamo:mrgreen::mrgreen:


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:
spiazzalo, chiediglielo tu:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5722 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmm,
> Tebe, tu che lo conosci, Mattia sapeva già che avresti detto di no?


ti devo proprio rispondere?:mrgreen:


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5725 ha detto:
			
		

> ti devo proprio rispondere?:mrgreen:


no, quindi gli tirava il culo di andarsi a prendere l' acqua:rotfl:

EROE!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5726 ha detto:
			
		

> no, quindi gli tirava il culo di andarsi a prendere l' acqua:rotfl:
> 
> EROE!!!!!


esatto...è inquietante come tu abbia imparato bene a conoscere Mattia...non è che sei come lui?


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

.......noooooo!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5734 ha detto:
			
		

> .......noooooo!


non mi hai convinto, mi spiace. Questo non giova alla tua immagine.


----------



## erab (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5737 ha detto:
			
		

> non mi hai convinto, mi spiace. Questo non giova alla tua immagine.


http://static.film.it/fnts/film/immagini/500x375/shrek_10-15084230-15084233.jpg


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5739 ha detto:
			
		

> http://static.film.it/fnts/film/immagini/500x375/shrek_10-15084230-15084233.jpg



noooooooooooooo.......



devo smetterla di scrivere i miei punti deboli.

:blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Vedi ... se Tebe avesse letto questo blog forse avrebbe chiesto... allora perchè? Ma non c'è un perchè... a volte ci sono dei... perchè no. ecco. Quindi... giusto?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

no?

come no?

Uffa.... sono in astinenza da scelta bomboniere e abiti...

Se gli dici di sì ti aiuto io con queste cose...

Uffi....


----------



## Tebe (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma ora facciamo un ragionamento serio.
ma secondo voi. Posso sposarmi?
Certo si. Potrei. Ma non mi sento ancora pronta. Sono ancora troppo giovane.

E se mi sposassi. Secondo voi, sempre.
Potrei mai fare un matrimonio con bomboniere e abito bianco_ a _bomboniera?
Cioè.
Un matrimonio vero?






Sono raccapricciata


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

a 72 anni si è nel fiore della vita, lo so, ma tu sei anche una che ama il rischio :mrgreen:

e poi, tu no non potresti sposarti così... ma potremmo organizzare matrimonio principesco epr soddisfare famiglie varie, prendere tutti i regali possibili immaginabili, e poi tu e Mattia vi sposate in un municipietto poco lontano mentre tutti gli invitati aspettano ansiosi in un altro mega posto di lusso...

e io mi divertirei con le bomboniere...

poi diciamo che allo sposo è venuta l'ansia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt5759 ha detto:
			
		

> a 72 anni si è nel fiore della vita, lo so, ma tu sei anche una che ama il rischio :mrgreen:
> 
> e poi, tu no non potresti sposarti così... ma potremmo organizzare matrimonio principesco epr soddisfare famiglie varie, prendere tutti i regali possibili immaginabili, e poi tu e Mattia vi sposate in un municipietto poco lontano mentre tutti gli invitati aspettano ansiosi in un altro mega posto di lusso...
> 
> ...


non saprei per l'abito... io ero di 8 mesi. Le bomboniere le ho fatte io. Abbiamo speso più per il suo che per il mio vestito... che ho disegnato io e fatto fare da una sarta.
 Puoi fare quello che vuoi. Tebe.... non c'è nulla da fare . Quell'uomo farà di te una donna onesta. Ora però hai una splendida via di uscita dalla storia con Man...


----------



## Eliade (23 Settembre 2012)

Ti lamenti sempre che mattia è fridd 'e chiammat...e quando ti cerca tu gli dai una gomitata? :rotfl::rotfl:

Volevi un Dom? Lo hai avuto...:spiderman:


----------

